
Recommend Books for building trading algorithms - chad_strategic
https://www.strategic-options.com/insight/2020/05/02/recommend-books-for-building-trading-algorithms/
======
dang
Show HN is not for posts like this. Please see the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
masonic
There are on average a dozen submits a day that are just lists of affiliate
links, most of them even violating the rules of Amazon affiliate agreements.
Why aren't the repeat offenders banned? A handful of far more innocuous sites
are banned.

~~~
dang
There are two different issues: what's on topic for HN generally, and what is
a fit for the "Show HN" category, which is much more specific. I was talking
about the latter. Is that distinction clear?

I wasn't talking about banning anyone, just removing "Show HN" from the title
of posts that don't fit that subsection.

------
hartator
Word of caution here: You lose money every time you buy and sell stocks even
when there is no explicit fees. In addition, you're playing against very
sophisticated systems that have access to both faster and denser data. Playing
with algorithms with real money at this level is not different than gambling.

~~~
vmception
Algorithmic trading does not equal high frequency trading, most of your post
implies the opposite to justify your conclusion of folly.

An algorithm can swing trade at the same time frames a human is interested in,
it can create complex order types faster than humans can, it can adjust chains
or orders triggered by one order being filled or canceled, it can adjust which
exchanges an order can go to....

Order and position management is a more important piece of algorithms than
actually getting filled faster and analyzing data faster.

~~~
hartator
That’s not true. High frequency trading is the reason why the spread between
buying and selling is so low. They compete to get your order. But you do loose
money to these traders each trade you do. Even if that’s actually play in your
favor.

~~~
vmception
Algorithmic trading does not equal high frequency trading.

What isn't true about that.

High frequency trading is a subset of algorithmic trading, not the other way
around. why do you want to die on this hill?

~~~
hartator
It’s not what I am saying. I am saying high frequency trading will take most
orders (including yours, mine, automated or not) from all exchanges no matter
what, so you lose money on every trade. So having a bot that trades a lot will
just make lose money for sure.

~~~
vmception
so you thought I was replying to that, got it.

we've all read flash boys

I was saying it isn't an applicable caution if you don't know what the person
is trying to do with automated order creation and management. If they just
want to set limit orders to their dynamic screener and ride them for two
quarters, successfully, then the worse fills from the presence of HFT is no
different than the worse fills that a human would get because everyone gets
worse fills from HFTs if you don't route orders to the closest exchange
exclusively.

Therefore saving that comment for a thread about trading algorithm isn't
really any more relevant than saying it in any thread about trading.

------
sansnomme
I will just link to my old comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22709906](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22709906)

------
aj7
One of the LEAST productive uses of your time as an investor.

------
person_of_color
Just buy a high growth ETF and be done with it.

------
adhoc32
You _will_ burn. Just don't.

------
wakahiu
Don’t

